# Scrap Patch Paddlewheel Quilt



## MTgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Yesterday I started this adventure! All I can say is wish me luck!!!!! 

The pattern consists of 74 blocks that have 4 half square triangles pieced together to make the paddlewheels and then that many more blocks of 16- 2 inch squares.... So far have made all of the half sqaure triangles and have 17 of the paddlewheels made. After those are complete it on to cutting out the 1200ish 2 inch squares!!!! That number is a bit intimidating, but I am sure it will go better than it sounds. 

I am the type of quilter that likes to get a project done in a weekend... I am learning a good lesson that sometimes this doesn't always happen!  I think I might like getting into these more intricate quilts though.

I am using a little different color sceme... but they are all flannel & woodsy. I can't wait to get it done!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

can you strip piece the 2 inch squares? Do you sew the squares together (to each other)? if so you might be able to cut 2 inch strips and sew them together before cutting again, leaving a row of squares already sewn together. You would have to watch how you sewed the strips together to get them in the right order for your pattern. Maybe someone else can explain it better than I did.


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

Can you quick piece the triangles together? Looks like a nice project :goodjob: good luck!


----------



## MTgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Callieslamb said:


> can you strip piece the 2 inch squares? Do you sew the squares together (to each other)? if so you might be able to cut 2 inch strips and sew them together before cutting again, leaving a row of squares already sewn together. You would have to watch how you sewed the strips together to get them in the right order for your pattern. Maybe someone else can explain it better than I did.


I know exactly what you mean and had thought about that too!  I think I am going to take that route... I just can't imagine all that piecing without strips!!!!!


----------



## Candace (Jan 14, 2008)

I hope you'll post your progress and a photo of the finished top! What a great pattern!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

VEry neat, and I thought strip piecing for the patch corners...

Angie


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Well, the 16 patch units should go fairly quickly. I, too, would strip piece them. I'd like to see what you have in the days ahead.


----------

